# Wasps nest



## bazza (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi all, just took a wasps nest out of our loft and was amazed at the detail inside.. Here's a couple of pics that I took..

Didn't see the little bug on the wasp untill I looked at the photo.. Anybody know what it is??


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Jan 18, 2010)

Yellow Jacket it seems. But I could be wrong.... nice photo though!


----------



## mooimeisie (Jan 18, 2010)

Nide detail in the second one.  Nice capture of the little bug.  Isn't it amazing sometimes when you take a macro and all sorts of little creatures show up.


----------



## bazza (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, if you look closely at the second one, you can see a few more.. how many legs do they have???


----------



## RinconPhoto (Jan 19, 2010)

This is a amazing photo ...


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jan 19, 2010)

to me, it looks like an egg.  I might be wrong though.


----------



## bazza (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks guys for the comments,

I thought it was an egg but in other shots (not posted) it has moved.. very creepy..


----------



## mooimeisie (Jan 20, 2010)

Also, I don't think wasp eggs have legs.


----------



## sinjans (Jan 20, 2010)

its a mite


Nice shots


----------



## dak1b (Jan 20, 2010)

wat lens was used for these shots?


----------



## bazza (Jan 21, 2010)

dak1b said:


> wat lens was used for these shots?



Hi, I used a 50mm Sigma macro lens then cropped...


----------



## Gunngee (Jan 31, 2010)

Very cool shots. I've heard of mights that infest nests and wipe out the entire nest. I wonder if this is one of them...


----------



## pbelarge (Feb 21, 2010)

sinjans said:


> its a mite
> 
> 
> Nice shots


 

I agree, it looks like a mite

&

Nice shot...especially the second shot. Did you know the bee was still inside the nest once you removed it?


----------



## sojourn (Feb 26, 2010)

I also agree that it is a mite.

I love following wasps around in the garden for macro shots. Most species are quite docile except for the infamous yellowjacket.

I like that close up of the emerging adult.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 26, 2010)

WOW! Amazing shot! and detail.. good job!


----------



## Mulewings~ (Feb 26, 2010)

No clue...I would have dropped it and run screaming like a maniac....

Wonderful job!


----------



## JeffieLove (Mar 13, 2010)

Mulewings~ said:


> No clue...I would have dropped it and run screaming like a maniac....
> 
> Wonderful job!



I was thinking the same thing  

I would have screamed and ran away!

Props to you for not running away like a baby  lol


----------

